# Payara feeding pics!!!



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks to pedro I got a few of these guys in. They're fricking sweet!!! I'll try and get some better pics next time but ya guys go!

View attachment 64652


View attachment 64653


View attachment 64654


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

sweet...nice fish!!


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

nice fish and good pic as well


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

gimmie a video of them swimming around


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

sweet! What size are they? What is the tank size as well? I hear that they are really fast swimmers.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

gamgenius said:


> sweet! What size are they? What is the tank size as well? I hear that they are really fast swimmers.
> [snapback]1058975[/snapback]​


Lol, I haven't seen them go that fast at all. They just chill at a wierd angle. From where their head is at their tale is almost an exact 45 degree angle behind them. They just chill, float and then when I put some little feeders in they simply hovered up behind'em and after sizing them up BAMM! impales the dude LMAO! the little feeder was stuck for about 5 minutes until he bled out. In the pics you can see him attached. Just picture a pitchfork basically, and he's just holding him and letting him fight it out. Cool fish!


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

sweet fish man


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet dude
how big do they get and what size tank do u need for them


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> sweet dude
> how big do they get and what size tank do u need for them
> [snapback]1059047[/snapback]​


Lol, dunno but I'm gonna find out. He's only 3 inches and in a 30 gall right now. I'll move him as he grows.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ic 
are payara realy agressive or is it on the fish like piranhas
and u think i can keep 2 in a 100g tank for life


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> ic
> are payara realy agressive or is it on the fish like piranhas
> and u think i can keep 2 in a 100g tank for life
> [snapback]1059061[/snapback]​


Ummm not real aggressive but to give you an idea, they aren't scared either. When I put the feeders in he just simply moved on over like a dude getting ready to hit on a girl in a bar. Looked her up and down and said, "you'll fit" and popped his ass. Then, he just chilled as the little dude tired out and simply chugged him on down. Rather a cool character lol


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

f*ck those get huge, mine was killed by a little 6 year old boy.







but they will need At LEAST a 1000 gallon tank or pond for life, google em and you will see why.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

not my picture


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

they look like bad ass fish


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> f*ck those get huge, mine was killed by a little 6 year old boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, no offense but the day I need a thousand gallon tank that dude is winding up on plates and me with a guiness


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2005)

Great Pics.

Payara are cool fish. Nobody has ever given me an acceptable explanation 
as to why they all mysteriously die at a certain size in captivity. 
I have never even seen a picture of a large specimen in captivity.

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

o crap 1000 gallons sh!t thats gonna suck 
i think im gonna change my mind on payara


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> Great Pics.
> 
> Payara are cool fish. Nobody has ever given me an acceptable explanation as to why they all mysteriously die at a certain size in captivity. I have never even seen a picture of a large specimen in captivity.
> 
> ...


Hopefully someday I can. The other one I had started to die for no reason what so ever. Before he was completly dead I took him and put him in with my juvy piraya's. Live by the teeth die by the teeth


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah everything I've read on them they don't really get past 12 inches in captivity, they just end up dying.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

look at that pic with the guy holding the huge one..... something has been nipping at its tail!!! damn, even this big bastard was picked on!!! guess there maybe even bigger ones out there!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

There was a good thread, I think at waterwolves, where we discussed the sudden death concept. I'm not convinced of it but figure they need different care as they get older. They do move to different places during their lifetime. Adults like that monster are often found in crazy currents by waterfalls. That's a dissolved oxygen amount of about a billion! Not to mention the room to roam.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

A side note; I'd switch off of goldfish as feeders, there's better options (but your fish look fantastic).

Also, how is this in the Lounge???









Moved.........


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great payara :nod: Now let it grow in to a monster









Thnx for sharing and hope to see some more pics in the future


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

great payara look,s cool


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Awesome fish man...I hope for your sake that thing doesn't get as huge as the one that guys holding...That fish is what nightmares are made of.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Awesome fish !!!


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Why is it always that some guy comes out and says that you need some insanely huge tank to take care of some fish, just because they get really big in the wild?
Anyways, the fish maxes out at around 15" in a home aquarium, if you are lucky enough to have one get that size. They are slow growers, so getting one that big would be a chore.
I have an 11-12" one right now.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hoser98 said:


> Why is it always that some guy comes out and says that you need some insanely huge tank to take care of some fish, just because they get really big in the wild?
> Anyways, the fish maxes out at around 15" in a home aquarium, if you are lucky enough to have one get that size. They are slow growers, so getting one that big would be a chore.
> I have an 11-12" one right now.
> [snapback]1060602[/snapback]​


I'd say it's to keep people who cant house a 11-12" from getting them! I'd like to see pics of your fish. And I agree, these grow slow and probably dont max the same as wild fish (which may indicate that something is lacking for them in captivity).


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

At my old job, we got some in. But all they did was hide, i thought they looks sweet.


----------

